# October PE exam preparation



## dooboo76 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello,

I just got approved to takePE exam. I plan to take Testmaster's' PE POWER course in Houston but the class doesn't start till September. It's been over 10 years since I graduated from college and I have not done any work related to electrical. I am not sure where to begin. Can anybody give me some advice? Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Millions of discussions covering this topic in detail. A quick search should overwhelm you.

Best of luck!


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jul 28, 2015)

Buy the NCEES practice exam problems, and start working the problems to figure out your week areas. I also had the PPI practice problems, they were better than nothing, but not great. Lots of people on this board say good things about Complex Imaginary and Spin-Up. Read some of the other posts on this board about references, start marking pages/subjects that you use.

Are you familiar with the NEC? If not, you might want to come up with a plan to start getting used to using that.


----------



## Kovz (Jul 28, 2015)

Why are you taking the power exam if you haven't done any work related to electrical in 10 years?


----------



## dooboo76 (Jul 28, 2015)

Kovz said:


> Why are you taking the power exam if you haven't done any work related to electrical in 10 years




I wasn't sure if I should take Electrical or Power. Testmasters has a classroom course for Electrical-Power discipline and that's the main reason. There are online courses but I am not sure how I will do with online courses. I have three kids (10, 5, &amp; 2 yrs old boys) and I work full time. I will need internet connection with online course and I don't think I will be able to study from home with three kids. I can go to a library or starbucks to study but sometimes the connections are not that great. I took a classroom FE course and I liked that environment. My degree is in EE.


----------



## J-Dubbs (Aug 10, 2015)

I've taken the Testmasters PE Power course, and I can tell you that if you haven't done any electrical work for 10 years, you will not be able to walk into this class and get much out of it. It moves very fast, and there's a ton of material that they cover in the allotted 9 classroom days.

I would suggest that you dig out some college textbooks or find a good online review resource and get yourself caught up on the basics of circuit analysis and 3-phase power before even attempting to attend this course.


----------



## jdscottPE (Aug 14, 2015)

I have a civil engineering degree. I passed the civil PE in 2009. I passed the power PE this past April. I have six children. Here is the deal: you can pass whichever exam you want without a review course. The review course is a problem because it costs money and constrains your time. You need to study when the kids are in bed, etc. The review course syllabus also assumes you know some things which you may not. I started with remedial work. I used an old FE study book before I got into the PE materials. You need all the practice tests and books recommended on this board. It's a little bit iterative. You study the concepts and you work exam styles problems--jumping back and worth. Know the NEC for the power exam. There is no way around it. Spend time on this board reading what others have done to pass.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 15, 2015)

jdscottPE said:


> .... Spend time on this board .....


That's sound advice right there.


----------



## P-E (Aug 15, 2015)

jdscottPE said:


> I have a civil engineering degree. I passed the civil PE in 2009. I passed the power PE this past April. I have six children. Here is the deal: you can pass whichever exam you want without a review course. The review course is a problem because it costs money and constrains your time. You need to study when the kids are in bed, etc. The review course syllabus also assumes you know some things which you may not. I started with remedial work. I used an old FE study book before I got into the PE materials. You need all the practice tests and books recommended on this board. It's a little bit iterative. You study the concepts and you work exam styles problems--jumping back and worth. Know the NEC for the power exam. There is no way around it. Spend time on this board reading what others have done to pass.


Wow, two PEs and six kids. You're a couple more children away from your own reality show. Remember us when you become famous.


----------



## jdscottPE (Aug 17, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> jdscottPE said:
> 
> 
> > I have a civil engineering degree. I passed the civil PE in 2009. I passed the power PE this past April. I have six children. Here is the deal: you can pass whichever exam you want without a review course. The review course is a problem because it costs money and constrains your time. You need to study when the kids are in bed, etc. The review course syllabus also assumes you know some things which you may not. I started with remedial work. I used an old FE study book before I got into the PE materials. You need all the practice tests and books recommended on this board. It's a little bit iterative. You study the concepts and you work exam styles problems--jumping back and worth. Know the NEC for the power exam. There is no way around it. Spend time on this board reading what others have done to pass.
> ...


When you have six kids to support, you get motivated.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2015)

^ or drunk.


----------

